# December 2020 POTM Voting



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2021)

We have the final monthly contest with only the photo of the year one remaining for the year of 2020. I hear the collective sigh of the membership as we all are happy to almost have this one in the books and we can start looking forward to 2021!
Happy New Year to all!
Thanks to all that nominated.
Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.
Once again, please vote for up to 3 of the following great choices:



1. "Pocket Knife" by @ZombiesniperJr






 2. "Mirror Lake" by @Evertking





 3. "Spittal's Pier" by @Vieri





 4. "Untitled" by @photoflyer





 5. "Christmas Hawk" by @K9Kirk





 6. "Gr...Annie Get Your Gun" by @Granddad





 7. "Lake Ontario sunrise seeking-Kew Beach" by @Philmar





 8. "Wile E Coyote on the hunt" by @MSnowy





 9. "Harbourfront Centre reflection" by @Philmar





10. "A blast from the past from Cornwall 2014" by @thereyougo!





11. "GBH Throw Down" by @K9Kirk





12. "Evening fishing" by @Pomo





13. "1st Snowy Owl of Fall 2020" by @MSnowy


----------



## Space Face (Jan 1, 2021)

Done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 2, 2021)

2021 Bump!! Spread the love, folks!


----------



## terri (Jan 2, 2021)

Awesome photos!   Great job, everyone.


----------



## PJM (Jan 3, 2021)

Congratulations everyone.  Great photos!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 5, 2021)

Bumper


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 6, 2021)

A bump for your votes!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 7, 2021)

The final bump! Vote while you can!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 8, 2021)

Ok, really, this one is final. 2 hour bump.


----------

